# How do Ermenegildo Zegna suits fit?



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am in the market for an "interview suit", and have been considering Zegna for quite some time. My tastes are rather trendy (I have a Dolce Gabbana suit now, and say what you will, that suit fits awesome!), but I realize I have to be a bit more restrained for a suit intended for business. That being said, I dont want to look like an old man (Im 28, in good shape, and want to look professional, but not dead, lol). How do Ermenegildo Zegna suits fit? I know the fabrics are great, but can anyone comment on the fit? Is it a suit that would flatter a more athletic looking, youthful person, or is it better reserved for the older more distinguished gentleman. Thanks guys!


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

forgot to add, Im basically just sticking to things that I can purchase at a store like saks or neiman marcus, etc. I know there are bespoke tailors out there, but for now, I want to stick to the name brands (for convenience, store credit, etc). Anyway, Ive tried RL black label, and the arms fit WAY too tight. Id also consider Gucci, Prada, Valentino, Canali, Versace, Armani,, etc. My work schedule sucks, and ideally Id just go and start trying a bunch of suits on, but I just dont have time. Plus, Id like to go in armed with some knowledge so I dont get pressured by the salesman


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

You cannot go wrong with E. Zegna suits. As a 26 year old former rugby player (back row) turned into cyclist with muscles, Zenga fits me really well, although most RTW jackets fit me well.

Single-breasted, 2 button suit in navy, grey or charcoal grey - perfect for interviews, work, smart occasions and still have a cool brand suit. 

They have some nice suits this collection; however, I always prefer their spring-summer collection compared to autumn-winter.


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

cool, good to hear! Are they on the slimmer side, more traditionally cut, or somewhere in between? How would its fit compare to some of the other designers I listed in terms of most slim to least. Really appreciate this guys! Its going to be an expensive investment for me, so I want to ask the pros before I make a decision


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*hola*

Hi,

Maybe my experiences can be of use. I'm 5'11 165 and pretty much a perfect 40/50R, if a little skinny. I have an E Zegna suit that I like. I like the fit of Boss, which I think is probably pretty close to DG. I don't like "fashiony" brands that are selling ads and not quality. Zegna is a pretty good compromise. I have a 2 button shiny gray Zegna that is a good compromise. I had it slimmed down a bit and it could be a little bit less in the shoulders. Overall, it's great. Try one on and let us know what you think. I haven't found anything I like more in the price range.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sounds like Zegna would be a perfect fit for you. They are going to fit more snug then a traditional American label like Brooks Brothers, but won't be nearly as trim as RL Black Label and Prada or any other "fashiony" brands. It's imperative that you don't buy Z Zegna, but Ermenegildo Zegna, as ZZ is fused crap and E. Zegna is fully canvassed with great fabrics. If you want to go the extra mile, Zegna has an extensive made to measure collection. This will give you exactly the fit you are looking for and any additional features you want for about 20% more then RTW. If you are going to spend $2,000 on a suit, might as well spend $2,400 and make it perfect. If you time it correctly, you could attend a Zegna trunk show where you could possibly get some or all of the MTM premium waved.


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

good advice guys, thanks! My next question would be, when and where would be the best time to catch a sale on these suits. If I could catch a break on it, it would help so much!  You mentioned trunk sales; who would have these, and can I somehow find out when it is? I would be open to going to any boutique or dept store in the NYC area, or even toronto, as I visit alot


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

ramair57 said:


> good advice guys, thanks! My next question would be, when and where would be the best time to catch a sale on these suits. If I could catch a break on it, it would help so much! You mentioned trunk sales; who would have these, and can I somehow find out when it is? I would be open to going to any boutique or dept store in the NYC area, or even toronto, as I visit alot


Saks, BG, and Neiman Marcus have at least 2 Zegna trunk shows per year. They are usually in the early spring and the early fall.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

ramair57 said:


> cool, good to hear! Are they on the slimmer side, more traditionally cut, or somewhere in between? How would its fit compare to some of the other designers I listed in terms of most slim to least. Really appreciate this guys! Its going to be an expensive investment for me, so I want to ask the pros before I make a decision


Hi, I own a few Zegna items of clothing. In my humble opinion, I would suggest that you will definitely need to try on the suit before purchase. Zegna appears to be cut slightly fuller for the American Market than the European market. I cannot say whether a "Made in Italy" Zegna will be vastly different from a "Made In Switzerland" Zegna, in terms of cut, but you may notice some difference.

If you primarily concerned with fit, I wouldn't immediately write Z-Zegna off. True they are the poorer cousin to E. Zegna and mainly produced in Mexico. However, they will tend to have a "trendier" fit (if this is correct word).

Having said the above, I would not pay full price for Zegna any more, particularly if it's Z-Zegna. You should be able to get a suit at a discount (especially if you are patient).

I hope this helps?

Clint


----------



## TheGuyIsBack (Nov 6, 2008)

Zegna is a good choice and fully worth the prize. A good investment.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> Sounds like Zegna would be a perfect fit for you. They are going to fit more snug then a traditional American label like Brooks Brothers, but won't be nearly as trim as RL Black Label and Prada or any other "fashiony" brands.


OTR Zegna is nowhere near as trim as RLBL. In fact, I have found Zegna to but amongst the most "full" cut of any OTR Italian suit, and often have to size a full size down or I am swimming in the coats. I would say they do not fit more snug than BB at all, and they are substantially fuller than the Regent or Fitzgerald fit.



clintonf said:


> Hi, I own a few Zegna items of clothing. In my humble opinion, I would suggest that you will definitely need to try on the suit before purchase. Zegna appears to be cut slightly fuller for the American Market than the European market. I cannot say whether a "Made in Italy" Zegna will be vastly different from a "Made In Switzerland" Zegna, in terms of cut, but you may notice some difference.


I think I tend to agree with you. They are a pretty roomy suit, and the OP will need to try them on before he buys or get ready to play the return game for a while. I would recommend you look at RL Polo as well.


----------



## clintonf (Apr 2, 2007)

gnatty8 said:


> OTR Zegna is nowhere near as trim as RLBL. In fact, I have found Zegna to but amongst the most "full" cut of any OTR Italian suit, and often have to size a full size down or I am swimming in the coats. I would say they do not fit more snug than BB at all, and they are substantially fuller than the Regent or Fitzgerald fit.
> 
> I think I tend to agree with you. They are a pretty roomy suit, and the OP will need to try them on before he buys or get ready to play the return game for a while. I would recommend you look at RL Polo as well.


Not wishing to derail the thread (I do love Zegna, at lot), I was wondering whether you can get anything made by Raphael Caruso. They seem to be pretty fitted (based upon my limited experience). As well as their own branding, they also make for Ralph Lauren (I cannot remember which label, but I think black) and Dunhill (amongst others).

I also kinda like Isaia. These tend to be slimmer than the above (again, in my limited experience). However, if all you can find is Zegna, then you could do far worst.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds like RLBL might be right up your alley. It's pretty slim, but not runway model skinny like some of the fashion brands. 

I know you mentioned that you work a lot and don't have time to try on a bunch of suits, but if you are going to invest $1.5-$2.5K on a suit, please do yourself a favor and put a little bit of time into it. This forum can be a great resource to get some info on quality or general fit, but you shouldn't have your mind made up before you walk into a store just based on what people say on here. Go ahead and try on several suits. Besides learning first-hand how each brand will fit, I think you will find that it is actually fun! 

Good luck and keep us posted and what you end up buying. 

Edit: I forgot that you already tried RLBL. Sorry. I tried one on about a year ago and it fit me pretty well.


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW, you guys have been really helpful! I see alot of responses mentioning RLBL, and I recently made a trip to try one on, fully ready to fall in love with it (being that I prefer trim suits). I was so disappointed; Im an athletic 5'10", 175-180 pounds, which isnt all that large by any means. However, the upper arms were so tight!! I normally wear a 40, and the arms were like elastic on me (I only have 16inch biceps, not like Im built like a monster or anything). Anyway, the salesman tried to convince me to size up and have it taken in (which Im not confident with). 

As for these trunk sales, how can I find out when these are held? Im a resident physician, and as you all know we get paid like crap, so I really want to be able to save some serious cash if I buy a Zegna. I can afford to be patient, as I dont need it for quite awhile. If you guys know of exactly when/where I can find an awesome discount, Ill use the money I save to buy you all a round, lol


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

re: fit:

Z Zegna - trim/slim with some suppression
Mainline - boxy through the chest/torso
Couture - can be quite trim, but variable

All of my mainline and couture items have needed heavy tailoring to shape/suppress further which has been most successful on two couture items that I have. I don't really plan on adding more mainline Zegna as a result of my experience.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

ramair57 said:


> As for these trunk sales, how can I find out when these are held? Im a resident physician, and as you all know we get paid like crap, so I really want to be able to save some serious cash if I buy a Zegna. I can afford to be patient, as I dont need it for quite awhile. If you guys know of exactly when/where I can find an awesome discount, Ill use the money I save to buy you all a round, lol


If you are planning on buying from a store like Bergdorf, Neiman or Saks, then your best bet is to speak to the manager of the tailored clothing department. I'm not entirely familiar with shopping at major department stores so I'm not 100% on their trunk show process. My local Zegna dealer is a 150 year old family owned speciality shop. They are having a Zegna trunk show on April 9 and have already sent out mailers, email blasts and it is on the front page of their website. I don't imagine a large store is going to make it that easy for you. I'd recommend going to the Zegna shop on Fifth Avenue where they will be the most knowledgable about the brand.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Ralph Lauren is doing their MTM services in store right now until March 31. Check their website for your nearest location.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

clintonf said:


> Not wishing to derail the thread (I do love Zegna, at lot), I was wondering whether you can get anything made by Raphael Caruso. They seem to be pretty fitted (based upon my limited experience). As well as their own branding, they also make for Ralph Lauren (I cannot remember which label, but I think black) and Dunhill (amongst others).


Ditto on Caruso, hands down my favorite maker. Slim but not too slim cut with a very soft shoulder, that's a stark contrast to the Zegna shoulder.

My problem is that I'm inbetween a 56 and 54 in the Zegna mainline. Z fits me much better.

-spence


----------



## jyook (Nov 23, 2007)

Here are my 2 pesos that I would like to throw in...

If you do decide to get a Zegna suit, try on the Milano fit rather than the Roma fit... The Milano is built more for an athletic body type, has softer shoulders, and fits trimmer...

RLBL was also WAY too tight for me... The EZ Milano fits me perfect with minor alterations...

Typically at the end of each season, the Zegna stores will unload their wears for 40% off first and then 60% off...


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

They are pleasant but rather boring....great for interviews I think. Go for the Z Zegna it's for a younger customer and less conservative.

I find....and you may also if you like Dolce that the trousers are cut a bit too baggy for my tastes these days.

Not a bad option for your purposes. Could you not wear something like a navy Dolce though?



ramair57 said:


> I am in the market for an "interview suit", and have been considering Zegna for quite some time. My tastes are rather trendy (I have a Dolce Gabbana suit now, and say what you will, that suit fits awesome!), but I realize I have to be a bit more restrained for a suit intended for business. That being said, I dont want to look like an old man (Im 28, in good shape, and want to look professional, but not dead, lol). How do Ermenegildo Zegna suits fit? I know the fabrics are great, but can anyone comment on the fit? Is it a suit that would flatter a more athletic looking, youthful person, or is it better reserved for the older more distinguished gentleman. Thanks guys!


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

Again, thanks for the info guys! One more thing...just from browsing, I noticed that Zegna has different styles of suits (Milano, etc). 

1) What styles of suits do they have (I dont mean Z Zegna, etc; I mean in their main line)? How does the fit of each vary?

2) How can I tell which one it is once the suit is in my hand? 

Thanks guys; I wanna go in armed with the correct knowledge. This is going to be a very costly investment for me


----------



## cornelianifan (Dec 30, 2006)

I own a couple of Zegna sportscoats (not sure of the line, but they are made in Switzerland). Compared to other Italian manufacturers, I find them a bit constrained in the biceps - I wear 54L and also have 16" biceps. 

I will also plump for Corneliani a little: their slimmer line (I think it is called "Grant", although this is not always evident on the label) gets you a good sillouhette for a lean frame but with a little more room for a more muscular upper body (no bicep constraint issue). They are about 30% cheaper than Zegna, and I see no quality differences after having owned products from both brands for a number of years.


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*Zegna*

Hi there,

I'm staying in CA for a while and I went to the Zegna boutique today and bought a tan sportcoat that I think is amazing. I like the fit of the Zegna stuff, it's not bigger/baggier like some BB, Oxxford, etc., types of stuff that I look at. Some of their stuff seems to have a much better cut that is younger and better fitting for thin or athletic people. I'm curious to see how you find the Zegna stuff once you get to a store, etc. Please post about your findings!


----------



## jyook (Nov 23, 2007)

ramair57 said:


> Again, thanks for the info guys! One more thing...just from browsing, I noticed that Zegna has different styles of suits (Milano, etc).
> 
> 1) What styles of suits do they have (I dont mean Z Zegna, etc; I mean in their main line)? How does the fit of each vary?
> 
> ...


1) They have Roma, Roma Cardigan, and Milano... They also have the Zegna Couture line which is their absolute top of the line and is way out of my budget...

I've only experienced Roma and Milano which is pretty much most of the mainline stuff... Roma has the structured (more square) shoulders and is cut fuller IMO... Milano has a more natural soft shoulder... It's trimmer and IMO more flattering to athletic builds...

Go here and click on collections:

https://www.zegna.com/?lang=en&section1=ez

In the II section, the first suit is the standard Roma line... The other two are Milano... You could see the difference in the shoulder...

2) Pull out the tag in the inside jacket pocket... It should say Fit Roma or Fit Milano...


----------



## clee1982 (Jan 10, 2009)

all right I am 5"7' close to 5'8", 144 lb, so not your body type, from my suiting experience the fitting are as follow

E Zegna - way too boxy for me, even in EU 46 (US 36), so never end up buying one.

Gianni Versace Couture - slim fit, but not model pencil slim, and a lot presence, you can certainly go interview with this one, I wouldn't buy it at full price though.

Z Zegna - slimer fit than E Zegna, definitely works for interview if you choose the right one, definitely wouldn't pay full price for it.

Versace Classic - fitted, but not super slim, the leg is much looser compare to Gucci or RLBL, but the pants itself is quite nicely fitted, I like the cut in general. It's hard to go interview with this one though. Need to find the few more conservative model it carries, don't pay full price.

Gucci - quite slim fit, both around the jacket and pants, and very lower rise.

RLBL - slim fit, high arm hole, low rise pants, but not as low as Gucci. My current personal favorite, I usually wear 36, but for RLBL I went a size up and take just a bit in the back, it looks fantastic, and the fabric is just simply great. RL currently have some discount, but not huge, I would say wait for a bit to get more discount on this guy.

RLPL - much loser, need to go MTM on them to get the right fit, so only bought a sport coat on super discount (like 90% off) and had it taken in, fabric and details are simply great.

Parada - never own one, but from past experience I would say it fits quite slim, but different than Gucci, I prefer Gucci's slim over Prada

Dolce & Gabbana - Tried once, works well for someone who is athletic, I am a runner's build (i.e. slim, not so much muscle), don't think it would work as well on me as it might work on you.

D&G - didn't find it being that impressive, slim cut, but nothing special, never own one.

Isaia - never bought one, a bit more conservative cut, if I do buy one would need to have the waist take in a bit to make it work for me, might work for more athletic body.

Borrelli -never bought one, but would love to own one at certain point, the one I tried had nature shoulder, drape very well, was the only 3 roll to 2 that actually worked (for me anyway). Might need waist take in a bit, but otherwise perfect.

Brioni - never worked for me, so never bought it, maybe it can work if I go MTM, again, too loose around my waist, shoulder is nice though.

Tom Ford - very nice fit, and construction/material is actually decent, but not for the price they're charging, not sure if Tom Ford ever go on sale though. This is not really an all occasion suit, it is quite nice fit though.

Richard James - the only single button suit I have ever owned, I like the cut, but certainly not for interview.

Kilgour - only bought a sport coat, love the fit, single button, slanted pocket.

Armani - kind like the cut, but don't love it, so never bought it at the price they're selling, would buy it at something like 80% off though.

In general if your build is athletic, the two thing I would check against fitting is shoulder and chest. For me the problem is E Zegna's EU46 shoulder is just fine, but there is a huge space in front of my chest (no idea how that translate to 36 with such a large empty space) and stomach, would work for me if I buff up and gain another 20 pounds I suppose (while keep the waist the same)...

I would say wait for another month or so to get a suit, price are dropping soon, when does the traditional summer sales start, late April, May?

Edit, I know some memebr probably would puke because I put the like of Brioni/Borrelli/Isaia/RLPL with Gucci/Versace/Parada, but well, I would say if it's your first good suit, then fit is more important than construction and material.


----------



## ramair57 (Dec 29, 2008)

Clee1982, that is the best post Ive seen! This is what I've been searching for, and is a must know for anyone looking for suits. That should be a sticky; thanks so much!


----------



## clee1982 (Jan 10, 2009)

No problem, try it out yourself though. I know I am light compare to other people with my height. Maybe take a weekend to just try around in Saks & Fifth or Bloomingdale if there is one near you. Together they should cover most of the things you will be interested (price might not worth it yet though).

If you do want to go for American, then Hickey Freeman's MTM can work. They're always too boxy off the shelf. Their MTM option is cheap compare to the rest European crowd for sure.

Same problem with Brooks Brother, way too boxy of the shelf, for me anyway.


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

Neiman Marcus carries a "basic" navy and charcoal suit in what they call "transeasonal" fabric. It is a little lighter and softer than Zegna's basic serge cloth, which IMO is the epitomy of business basic. The cut is Roma and the pants are flat front. Zegna has slightly modified their Roma model in 2008-09. The shoulder is less boxy and the overall silhoute a little more refined.

If you can wait, they normally have Private Night coming up soon where you can save at least an additional 25%. But if you like Zegna and can afford to plunk down $2200 for a suit that will be part of your business staple, you can't go wrong with the above.

Good luck with your interview. 

-RT


----------

